# Tank Abbott: i'm gay



## UFC86

Frank Shamrock said Tank Abbott offered to give him a BJ if his gf wouldnt satisfy him.

responding to Scott Ferrozo's accusation that he was bisexual, he replied
"im not bisexual, im homosexual. i am coming out of the closet, and i am full ***, and i love that".
"im not bisexual i'm gay...shes' (my girlfriend) my cover up"

*AND ON A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT TOPIC, HERES TANK WITH HIS RIDICULOUS EXCUSES IN EVERY LOSS:*

"he was lucky enough to fight me when my heel was flat and i needed surgery...he lucked out...i was supposed to fight somebody who weighed 190lbs...allegedly he was taking steroids."
i thought you were willing to fight anybody Tank, so why does it matter?

"Kimbo bashed me in the back of the head, i didnt know what i was doing i got up and fought"
he bashed Tank but the referee interferred and Tank had plenty of time to recover. Tank was SCARED of Kimbo. he didnt say anything to his face when he was interviewed, at the weigh ins he was intimidated by kimbo, in the staredown he was looking down, and he touched fists MIDFIGHT after getting hurt.

"did you see Anthony the bitch Macias wink at him and ******* fall down 11 seconds before that fight, oh he fought his friend before he fought, i fought 2 fights"
Oleg Taktarov also fought 2 fights that night before you Tank
the only fights i could be lenient on him would be the Yoshida fight where he got jet legged, and maybe the Gary Turner fight for similar reasons.

*AND FOR CLOSING:*
"MAA blah blah blah... MMA it about being a sport fighter not being a fighter for life, i could beat Tito Ortiz when i was a senior in high school..chuck liddell and any of these guys are in hiding around weight classes...theyre all a bunch of clowns...theyre all midgets running around...in the end of the day you guys are all a bunch of idiots, when a big man from high school can kick your ass, its time to think about whats going on...promoters call me 3 times a week to fight...because im a real warrior i aint some litte candy ass bitch that saw fighting on TV and go omg i can do that im gonna make some money. bottom line is i will beat your ass... there is nobody on this earth that is willing to fight me anywhere...i will hurt and kill all of you"
so why do you fight tank? most of the fights you took was because you needed money.
though i respect tank's strenght (benched 600 pounds) and punching power (knocked out cabbage) he should focus on fighting guys like pudz and butterbean.

http://www.joeshowradio.com/archive/old.php?id=20100826-Tank-and-Scott-Interview


----------



## Toxic

This entire post is rambling so bad I can't tell what is supposed to be a quote from who or what is your opinion. You make no sense, not meant to be insulting I just can't figure out what your trying to get across.:dunno:


----------



## slugfest

Man, that is one confusing post! So is Abbott gay or is he joking?
Seems like he was rambling on and on about how tough he was in high school!
If Tank is gay, thats makes me want to hurl:confused05:


----------



## Wookie

I seriously doubt Tank Abbott is gay! He may be one dimensional as hell, but the guy win or lose was entertaining. He never made it out of the first round win or lose!


----------



## _RIVAL_




----------



## MLD

Toxic said:


> This entire post is rambling so bad I can't tell what is supposed to be a quote from who or what is your opinion. You make no sense, not meant to be insulting I just can't figure out what your trying to get across.:dunno:


I'm with you... totally confused by this post.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, this was a weird thing. What's with this whole thread?


----------



## UFC86

Toxic said:


> This entire post is rambling so bad I can't tell what is supposed to be a quote from who or what is your opinion. You make no sense, not meant to be insulting I just can't figure out what your trying to get across.:dunno:





slugfest said:


> Man, that is one confusing post! So is Abbott gay or is he joking?
> Seems like he was rambling on and on about how tough he was in high school!
> If Tank is gay, thats makes me want to hurl:confused05:





MLD said:


> I'm with you... totally confused by this post.





kantowrestler said:


> Ok, this was a weird thing. What's with this whole thread?


its very simple watson. tank abbott calls himself a ****** and a homosexual. all the quotations belong to tank, and i just made some comments on what was quoted.

"im not bisexual, im homosexual. i am coming out of the closet, and i am full ***, and i love that...im not bisexual i'm gay...shes' (my girlfriend) my cover up"

then he comes up with various excuses why he lost all those fights, but i dont think he can discredit much of his losses maybe 2-3 thats it. and he calls himself the toughest man on the planet, but he was the only one scared of kimbo, all the other fighters beat him up.

then he says how he could beat Tito and Chuck, yet he will probably lose to scott ferrozo in his next fight


----------



## D.P.

Lolwut.


----------



## xeberus

so you're saying... i have a chance?

*uses breath spray*


----------



## UFC86

xeberus said:


> so you're saying... i have a chance?
> 
> *uses breath spray*


well i cant really tell between you D or E level fighters.

congrats on coming out though. now you can fullfill your promise to Frank


----------



## jasvll

Wookie said:


> I seriously doubt Tank Abbott is gay! He may be one dimensional as hell, but the guy win or lose was entertaining. He never made it out of the first round win or lose!


 So...gay people take it to round 2?


----------



## Toxic

UFC86 said:


> Oleg Taktarov also fought 2 fights that night before you Tank


I listened to the intervied, the gay comments were a joke everyone was laughing at it. And second Oleg didn't fight twice before fighting Tank at UFC 6 its fairly well known that Anthony Macias had the same manager and that Oleg and Macias's manager set up the fight and got Macias to take a dive. That isn't Tank's words, some well respected fighters have said it happened. Andy Anderson who fought at UFC 5 has came out and said he was in the room when Macias was asked and agreed to take a dive.


----------



## G_Land

UFC86 said:


> well i cant really tell between you D or E level fighters.
> 
> congrats on coming out though. now you can fullfill your promise to Frank


 

I think I have a tumor now.......Where is a face palm when you need one.....


........
.....
..
.
AHA 











NO NO NO HERE WE GO


----------



## John8204

Just a rough question were you in the green before you started this thread?


----------



## UFC86

Toxic said:


> I listened to the intervied, the gay comments were a joke everyone was laughing at it. And second Oleg didn't fight twice before fighting Tank at UFC 6 its fairly well known that Anthony Macias had the same manager and that Oleg and Macias's manager set up the fight and got Macias to take a dive. That isn't Tank's words, some well respected fighters have said it happened. Andy Anderson who fought at UFC 5 has came out and said he was in the room when Macias was asked and agreed to take a dive.


who is everyone? scott ferrozo claimed tank is bisexual, and the only one laughing was the radio host and the people sitting with tank at the bar. could have been a joke though i was very confused with this.if it was almost anybody but tank who said this it would be a valid "proof" that theyre gay.

Oleg did fight twice. he fought Dave Benetau and Anthony Macias. now lets say the Macias fight was a dive. but lets look at the amount of time they fought.

quaterfinals

Tank wins by Ko in 18 seconds over Matua
Oleg Taktarov wins by guillotine in 57 seconds

semifinal

Tank defeats Paul Varelans at 1:53
Oleg Taktarov guillotines Macias at 0:12 (lets say its fake, but it was very short anyways)

so combined
Tank- 2 minutes
Taktarov- 1:10 minutes
i guess then Tank was twice as tired as oleg before they faced each other:sarcastic12:

if we go like that then Tank never lost, he always had some apparent disadvantage...


----------



## G_Land

John8204 said:


> Just a rough question were you in the green before you started this thread?


 

No he was not lol


----------



## Toxic

UFC86 said:


> who is everyone? scott ferrozo claimed tank is bisexual, and the only one laughing was the radio host and the people sitting with tank at the bar. could have been a joke though i was very confused with this.if it was almost anybody but tank who said this it would be a valid "proof" that theyre gay.


 No it wouldn't be proof. People don't phone laughing from a bar full of people to come out to some internet guy. Come on now Tank may be washed up but I doubt he would come out like that. And Ferrozo wasn't even on the show yet at that point.


> Oleg did fight twice. he fought Dave Benetau and Anthony Macias. now lets say the Macias fight was a dive. but lets look at the amount of time they fought.
> 
> quaterfinals
> 
> Tank wins by Ko in 18 seconds over Matua
> Oleg Taktarov wins by guillotine in 57 seconds
> 
> semifinal
> 
> Tank defeats Paul Varelans at 1:53
> Oleg Taktarov guillotines Macias at 0:12 (lets say its fake, but it was very short anyways)
> 
> so combined
> Tank- 2 minutes
> Taktarov- 1:10 minutes
> i guess then Tank was twice as tired as oleg before they faced each other:sarcastic12:
> 
> if we go like that then Tank never lost, he always had some apparent disadvantage...


Tank has 9 million excuses but the fact that he fought twice while Oleg fought once and had a buddy take a dive is fact. Is Oleg a better fighter than Tank, yeah I think so but that doesn't change the fact Tank was at the disadvantage because of a fixed fight.


----------



## UFC86

Toxic said:


> Tank has 9 million excuses but the fact that he fought twice while Oleg fought once and had a buddy take a dive is fact. Is Oleg a better fighter than Tank, yeah I think so but that doesn't change the fact Tank was at the disadvantage because of a fixed fight.


i think tank was saying that oleg ONLY fought macias before him and it was fixed. i still dont see the disadvantage. a guy who fought approximately 1 minute vs a guy who fought 2.they were both fresh those fights were like warmups and didnt effect them at all. some guys like royce gracie fought 4 times in one night and won (ufc 2).tank never beat ANYBODY decent. his biggest wins and by far are cabbage and steve jennum.


----------



## Light_Speed

I think the guy who made this thread is going threw a dillema weather hes gay or not


----------



## vilify

So is tank gay or not.


----------



## UFC86

Light_Speed said:


> I think the guy who made this thread is going threw a dillema weather hes gay or not


thats funny, i feel the same about this poster



vilify said:


> So is tank gay or not.


yea he is


----------



## jasvll

Light_Speed said:


> I think the guy who made this thread is going threw a dillema weather hes gay or not


Like a gay thunderstorm, or something?


----------



## G_Land




----------



## Toxic

UFC86 said:


> i think tank was saying that oleg ONLY fought macias before him and it was fixed. i still dont see the disadvantage. a guy who fought approximately 1 minute vs a guy who fought 2.they were both fresh those fights were like warmups and didnt effect them at all. some guys like royce gracie fought 4 times in one night and won (ufc 2).tank never beat ANYBODY decent. his biggest wins and by far are cabbage and steve jennum.


Nobody is saying Tank is any good or making excuses for him, Macias threw the fight though so what Tank said about Oleg only fighting once is true. That was the only point I was making. 



vilify said:


> So is tank gay or not.


No he isn't the OP doesn't understand the sarcasm concept.


----------



## HexRei

We all know Tank is a mediocre fighter who had a few good matchups when the sport was fresh. We also all know he isn't gay. 

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## G_Land

To troll Hex.....to troll


----------



## UFC86

HexRei said:


> We all know Tank is a mediocre fighter who had a few good matchups when the sport was fresh. We also all know he isn't gay.
> 
> What is the point of this thread?


well i just brought up his most recent interview and wanted to make some comments. he claims to be gay and made some rediculous excuses for his losses and how hes the toughest fighter ever.

i just expressed my opinion, if he was just making a joke about himself being gay for whatever reason i got no problem with that, just was a very ackward statement and possibly due to him being very drunk in a bar.


----------



## Damone




----------



## Toxic

UFC86 said:


> well i just brought up his most recent interview and wanted to make some comments. he claims to be gay and made some rediculous excuses for his losses and how hes the toughest fighter ever.
> 
> i just expressed my opinion, if he was just making a joke about himself being gay for whatever reason i got no problem with that, just was a very ackward statement and possibly due to him being very drunk in a bar.


I am not sure Tank has made a statement that wasn't awkward in his life at least not since he implied that watching the replay of him knocking out his first opponent gave him wood. Tank is just not exactly a good speaker if he has a mic he is gonna say something embarrassing.


----------



## Guy Incognito

I'm pretty sure he is gay or bi.

randleman said he saw him making out with some dude at a bar, he also said vitor was cute.


but having said that, i believe you deserve this TS, for what ever the **** you where going on about after calling tank gay.


----------



## swpthleg

This thread is still open, huh?


----------



## UFC86

swpthleg said:


> This thread is still open, huh?


well i got nothing else to say about this topic.

i never heard any accusations regarding tank previously and he was always selling himself as the toughest guy on earth. now its bizzare to suddenly hear him say that hes gay. he was probably joking but would be better if he said "im just joking" and answered all the other accusations.

either way i hope tank and ferrozo have a match if not for the quality then for the entertainment


----------



## PanKrato

Toxic said:


> This entire post is rambling so bad I can't tell what is supposed to be a quote from who or what is your opinion. You make no sense, not meant to be insulting I just can't figure out what your trying to get across.:dunno:


Honestly.
WTF this should be closed.


----------



## _RIVAL_

jasvll said:


> So...gay people take it to round 2?




apparantly.....


----------



## bluto424

Say what you want about Tank Abbott, I know he lost more fights than he would have liked, but he almost always entertained the fans to the utmost. 

My all-time favorite thing about Tank, though, is a statement he once made while being interviewed. I guess the interviewer had mentioned something about no one in Huntington Beach messing with Tank because he was so tough, and Tank replied by saying something like, "I'm not a bully, I'm the guy who beats up the bullies." 

I thought that was a great thing to say, and Tank really earned my respect with that statement, although he'd already had my respect for being willing to get into the Octagon with some other pretty tough dudes.


----------



## UFC86

bluto424 said:


> Say what you want about Tank Abbott, I know he lost more fights than he would have liked, but he almost always entertained the fans to the utmost.
> 
> My all-time favorite thing about Tank, though, is a statement he once made while being interviewed. I guess the interviewer had mentioned something about no one in Huntington Beach messing with Tank because he was so tough, and Tank replied by saying something like, *"I'm not a bully, I'm the guy who beats up the bullies." *
> I thought that was a great thing to say, and Tank really earned my respect with that statement, although he'd already had my respect for being willing to get into the Octagon with some other pretty tough dudes.


i remember kimbo saying something like this, that hes not a bully but he beats up bullies. but tank was trying to be the bully with kimbo but kimbo wont let him have it


----------



## Rusko

Being gay is so 2009.


----------



## HexRei

bluto424 said:


> Say what you want about Tank Abbott, I know he lost more fights than he would have liked, but he almost always entertained the fans to the utmost.
> 
> My all-time favorite thing about Tank, though, is a statement he once made while being interviewed. I guess the interviewer had mentioned something about no one in Huntington Beach messing with Tank because he was so tough, and Tank replied by saying something like, "I'm not a bully, I'm the guy who beats up the bullies."
> 
> I thought that was a great thing to say, and Tank really earned my respect with that statement, although he'd already had my respect for being willing to get into the Octagon with some other pretty tough dudes.


Meh. Great thing to say, but I think Tank acted like a bully in the UFC several times.


----------

